# Who else has started Scent Control?



## Allen Oliver (Jul 26, 2019)

Every year in July I start my scent control. I only bath with scent proof soap and only use scent proof deodorant. I not going to name the brand but you can get them at Wal Mart. I order them in bulk off the Internet. Been doing this for years and I can really tell the difference it makes with my close encounters with critters. I just can't stand an ole doe blowing at me. Always keep my Hunting clothes in bags and containers year round. I bought one of the ozone devices last year and I started putting the clothes that I am hunting in that day in container with it the night before. Didn't have to wash them as much last season.  What are some of Yalls little routines that work for you?


----------



## Dennis (Jul 27, 2019)

It's time to start using chlorophyll tablets also they also help in cutting down on your scent.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 27, 2019)

I usually gargle a little peroxide when I'm getting out of the truck. It kills mouth odors like coffee and toothpaste.


----------



## Longbeard1975 (Jul 27, 2019)

The chlorophyll tablets do work,I’ve noticed when using them you stink a lot less sweating at work etc. I hunt public land and camp in a tent I spend two weeks or more on a hunt. Nothing I can do about washing clothes or really taking a bath. I wash my hair with scent killer soap and kinda wash off as best I can. Hunting the wind is the number one thing. No amount of soap or any other gimmick sold will make you scent free, there is no way to beat the white tails nose.  I’m sure being as clean as you can be helps but if they get down wind your busted period. When I had a place close to my house to hunt I went thru the whole scent regime. Showered before I left , dried off with scent free towel,wore scent free clothes to hunting spot, stripped completely down and put on hunting clothes at truck. Used scent killer spray on hands and sprayed bow etc etc etc. I can honestly say my hunting success is no different now just doing the basics vs the whole long complicated program. I feel it was a waste of time and money now that I have hunted without it. Not walking thru areas you expect the deer to use, changing stand locations,I rarely hunt the same tree twice, and hunting the wind are the main things I’ve found that make a difference.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Jul 27, 2019)

Dennis said:


> It's time to start using chlorophyll tablets also they also help in cutting down on your scent.


Dendy has something similar to the tablets. Need to find out what it is and get me some to try.


----------



## baddave (Jul 27, 2019)

Allen Oliver said:


> Dendy has something similar to the tablets. Need to find out what it is and get me some to try.


allen- what is Dendy?


----------



## Dennis (Jul 27, 2019)

I get mine on Amazon


----------



## devolve (Jul 27, 2019)

baddave said:


> allen- what is Dendy?


Dendy is a guy here on the forum


----------



## humdandy (Jul 27, 2019)

Nope.  Nothing.  Hunt the wind.  Hope this helps.


----------



## GregoryB. (Jul 28, 2019)

Just wash my clothes in cheap free and clear laundry soap and store in plastic totes. Use Ivory in the shower.


----------



## strothershwacker (Jul 28, 2019)

I make my own detergent and camp smoke makes the best cover scent but wind direction is yer best bet. A man will drive em self nuts over it if'n he ain't careful!


----------



## jbogg (Jul 28, 2019)

I used to try and stay scent free, but once I started hunting the mountains it became a lost cause.  After climbing 600 - 700 vertical feet in early bow season I am dripping with sweat head to toe. I try to hunt the wind, but it can swirl bad especially if you are on the Lee side of the mountain.  Throw in some thermals early and late and it can be tough to beat their nose.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Jul 28, 2019)

devolve said:


> Dendy is a guy here on the forum


He is a stone cold killer!!


----------



## baddave (Jul 29, 2019)

Allen Oliver said:


> He is a stone cold killer!!


i'd like to know what he uses.. i use a chlorophyl coated tablet that seems to work great but it messes up my digestive system .. so if you find out please let us/me know..i am watching this thread.. thanks


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Jul 31, 2019)

I have been working scent trailing hounds for years, I believe that scent comes from skin rafts/ dead skin particles that fall from your body. Wind, different types of ground surfaces and  the age of the trail are the big factors. I'm no scientist, but I have been told that as bacteria feeds upon these skin rafts they produce a gas that is described as scent. It is different than odor (body odor) which is something that can be washed off and covered up. Scent is unique to the individual like a fingerprint. 

I noticed that when trailing through dry pine straw, it  seems to be one of the hardest  surfaces for my hound to work.  The amount of wind and age of the trail will determine how far away from the actual footsteps of the trail the scent will be. In the morning as the temperature increases it cause a thermal current that will pick up these scent particles and the slightest  breeze will help carry it up hill or in the direction of the breeze, when the temperature drops the scent particles will settle and act like water and will drift to the lowest point. So if you on the side of a hill, your scent will be pooling up down at the bottom of the hill after a long sit.

So with this in mind, I like to have two routes to a stand location. I  cut, leaf blow all the debris out of the way so my clothing doesn't come into contact with anything and I have a nice quiet walk through the leaves etc. when I am hunting private land. I think about the wind but it changes often so I try to pick my route with the idea of where my scent will be settling  vs the area I suspect the deer will come from. 

I do believe that all rubber boots work better than those with a leather or  a cloth material. I have never tested this with my hounds but have witnessed deer walk over the trails in the past and seem less spooky with the rubber boots vs other style boots. 

I do like to use the unscented soaps and  deodorant. I like to buy a bag of cedar chips and dump them in a pillowcase and then store inside a plastic container with my clothes. They come out smelling like cedar a natural odor found in the woods. I also carry a towel and change of clothes with me in a bag. During bow season I will be covered in sweat so I try to eliminate the amount  of body odor by drying off, and putting on fresh dry clothing. The stinky clothes will go into a unscented plastic bag and I twist it up and place it in my hunting bag to contain the odors the best I can. 

So I think it is more odor control than scent control. I haven't killed many deer the last few years because I hunt with my kids. They have killed several over the last few years and most are with in 20 yards and on public land. The stand placement is going to be key, when the deer start smelling something they are unsure of, they start looking around. If you are sticking out without good concealment you are getting busted.  

This is what I do, and found it to be successful for me. Sometime it may just be luck ...lol


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Aug 1, 2019)

All of the tips in here are great. They work.  To supplement these ideas, I recommend shaving your face, arm pits, small of back, and, yes, your nether regions for the early season. This  will also help reduce your scent a great deal. Cut your hair on your head really short too.  Laugh if you want but the hair on your body really holds your scent. And nothing strikes fear in the heart of a whitetail more than the scent of a man. 

Good luck this season! Hope everyone sticks a biggun!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 13, 2019)

I usually start 1st of September and I use Scent Blocker body wash and hair shampoo. Got it at Ollie’s very cheap! And use this spray!
Had Awesome luck with it last year!


----------



## strothershwacker (Aug 13, 2019)

I've had good luck with smokin my clothes. The smell is super strong but deer seem to pay it no attention at all. Friend of mine tried it and deer kept blowing at him. Mixed results but use what's workin for you.


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 14, 2019)

Wash everything, spray it with sawyers, pants from the ankle to thigh get permethrin.

Air dry, spray it all down with scent killer let it dry. Store in a tote with a few Ceder branches an HS scent wafer fresh earth scent.

Don’t wear hunting clothes till you get to the property, boots get soaked in permethrin then scent killer An stored in there own tote. 

I have wind apps, I check wind all day make sure it’s right for the area I choose. Slip in quietly for a hunt long as I make sure I’m scent free as possible and the winds right I’ve done what I could.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Aug 15, 2019)

strothershwacker said:


> I've had good luck with smokin my clothes. The smell is super strong but deer seem to pay it no attention at all. Friend of mine tried it and deer kept blowing at him. Mixed results but use what's workin for you.


I've tried this enough to be convinced it works as good as anything. Last 3 bears didn't know what hit them. Usually don't do it once it gets cold and leaves get off the trees. I just give more space since I'm hunting with the boom stick then.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 6, 2019)

I am Dendy.  I’m just getting around to seeing this thread.  The time is almost here. Next Saturday. I can’t wait. I won’t sleep good all week!  
Bad dave I use liquid chlorophyll. I just take a shot of it every day or two during season. It’s actually good for you and doesn’t taste bad at all.  I haven’t noticed any digestive troubles caused by it. It seems to work. Nothing we can do will overcome a deer’s nose. Nothing. But anything we can do to decrease our human scent helps. Chlorophyll reduces your scent at the source- not cover it up. I get mine from different places- amazon, GNC..... Like I said before- I don’t believe a deer’s nose can be fooled. BUT one thing that I have found to be effective, when I hunt on the ground especially, is turpentine.  I pour a lot around me, spray it on myself and my pack. I do not have a lot of faith in “cover” scents and sprays. But turpentine made a believer out of me. It’s pricey though. Like 8-9 bucks at CVS. Good luck to everybody this season.


----------



## HIGH COUNTRY (Sep 17, 2019)

I have used Turpentine for years, I try to dilute in spray bottle and I spray it (doenst really dilute though).

You can buy a glass bottle of it at Georgia Museum of Ag at ABAC, where I happen to work thought not at GMA.  A bottle lasts a couple of years easily - I dont put that muc in spray bottle.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Sep 26, 2019)

I wash my hunting clothes with baking soda and store them in vanilla scented trash bags with Little Tree vanilla car air fresheners in the bag. I spray down with scent killer just before entering the woods and do that again if I've been sitting for a good while. 
I use Altoids breath mints also. I put trash bags on my car seat for on my way to my hunting areas because I can't imagine what kind of smells are trapped in a car seat.
Oh wait I* can *imagine and it's scary to think about it!


----------

